# Smoked Mac N Cheese



## simsfmly (Jul 6, 2017)

We found this recipe somewhere, and kind of adjusted it to our liking.  I wish I could find the original so I could give them some credit.  If you've seen it before and know where it is, please post it in the replies.

This is a part of my "whole meal" smoke for the day.  We're doing a smoked meat loaf, smoked tomato and onion salad dressing, and this morning, did some egg sammies on the grill since we needed some bacon in a couple of these recipes.  You can click on the links to see more.

While our meat loaf and tomatoes/onion were smoking, we started our prep for our smoked Mac N Cheese.

If you're adverse to a lot of cheese, and a rich, rich mac and cheese, this isn't a good recipe for you.

We start with our largest pan in the rig.  Double this recipe if you're doing something like a potluck.  This is going to feed about 6-8.

Melt 1 tablespoon butter with 1 cup whole milk over the lowest heat you can do on your stove. The Cheese Roux is tedious.  Be ready for constant stirring for about 20 minutes.













IMG_5150.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Concurrently with the roux, boil in salted water 2 cups of elbow macaroni.













IMG_8929.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






I like to alternate my solid cheeses with my liquids.

Add ½ lb of velveeta cubed, then a can of cheddar cheese soup.













IMG_0030.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017


















IMG_5173.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Add a half pound of shredded cojack cheese, then 4 oz of cream cheese cubed.













IMG_5008.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017


















IMG_7715.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Add ½ cup of Sour Cream, and now would be the time to add any optional onions or veggies you'd like.  (Daughter doesn't like onions, so we're omitting ½ cup of chopped onions.  If you like some heat, some jalapeno's could go in here, too.













IMG_7296.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Keep.  Stirring.













IMG_5916.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






If you're lucky or good at timing, your noodles will be ready before the Roux.

Drain those guys and then put them in your well greased foil pan.













IMG_5153.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017


















IMG_5154.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Your Roux is done when it's just a little lumpy, like pancake batter.

Pour it over your noodles and stir them in.













IMG_5155.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017


















IMG_5156.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Add that crumbled bacon to the top.













IMG_5157.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017


















IMG_5158.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Crush about ½ - ¾ sleeve of Ritz Crackers, and spread them over the top.













IMG_5151.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017


















IMG_5159.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017


















IMG_5160.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Next cover the top lightly with shredded cojack cheese













IMG_5162.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Then, hit it hard with mozzarella.













IMG_5163.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017


















IMG_5164.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






Put it in the smoker at 225-240 for about two hours.













IMG_5166.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017






And there's the finished product after about an hour and 40 minutes.  If you want, you can cover the top with foil and it won't brown as much.













IMG_5176.JPG



__ simsfmly
__ Jul 6, 2017


----------



## buffalobbqpete (Jul 6, 2017)

Might just have to give that a try here this weekend! Thanks!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2017)

That looks delicious!

Al


----------



## simsfmly (Jul 7, 2017)

Was happy for how this came out except for the top (mozzarella) was a little too crusty.  Not sure anybody ate it, so it was kind of a waste.  Might cover it with foil next time and see.  The rest of it was some of my best.


----------



## doubles shooter (Mar 12, 2018)

I was searching for a recipe for Mac N Cheese to go with a double smoked ham for our gang at camp last weekend. I'm done looking. I cooked it on my gas grill because my wife and a couple of the other women didn't want it smoked. Next time. This was the best I've ever had. As far as the crusty top, that was MINE! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2018)

That sounds like a really good Mac-n-cheese recipe minus the crackers and substitute petite shells for the elbows. I never thought of sour cream ummmm

Point for sure.

Chris


----------

